# CVT for sale



## GEARS-N-GREASE (Apr 7, 2008)

i have checked into those before and they are basicly housed torque converters (like on a minibike) but they are rated for very low horsepower. cool and cheap though, might be worth a try


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

GEARS-N-GREASE said:


> i have checked into those before and they are basicly housed torque converters (like on a minibike) but they are rated for very low horsepower. cool and cheap though, might be worth a try


I wish I could find a HD version to use in a full size ICE conversion. Any one have any leads on one???????


LR


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

comet makes torque converters/CVT's.... up to like 200hp....

http://www.hoffcocomet.com/comet/aftermarket-torque-converters.asp

look at the 500 or 700, maybe even the 94C

I've got datasheets on the 500 and 94C if needed.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=comet+torque&category0=


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Frodus, 


Good find. I will have to spend some time reading on there site. If I can find one that will fit my needs, I would like to pick one up for a future EV build. When I complete my currant build I'm going to build another custom frame build. (street use this time) 

LR


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

theyre pretty much all i could find for something that would fit a decent sized motor like my ADC 6.7" K91 motor.

Quotes started around 200 for what I needed.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Let me jump in with my scavenging abilities. 

Ewwww Comet  (sorry Trav!)

fwiw Look for older Polaris Indy snowmobile CVTs. The secondary has a 1" bore with keyway. Easy to make a jackshaft. The primary is a 60mm taper if I remember correctly, but an adaptor could easily be made using a sprocket hub found at tractor supply stores. A machine shop would have to cut a taper on the hub to fit the clutch but this shouldn't be more then $20-$30. You will also need to drill/tap the end of your motor shaft. The polaris clutch has almost endless combinations of weights and springs to fine tune the engaugement and shift RPM. It'll hold 200hp. It takes alot of power to opperate a CVTs so you know. Here are some ebay links to the parts I'm talking about. For image use only. I didn't search for any deals but you'll have some idea of what your looking for.

Primary
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Clut...m20Q2el1116QQitemZ4644936747#ebayphotohosting


Secondary
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1995...318QQhashZitem130242458093QQitemZ130242458093

Sprocket hub
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-4-BORE-ROLLER...6269157QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

great info...

I didn't look too hard at second hand or parts off snowmobiles after I abandoned the idea of a CVT... Just don't think I need it....


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

frodus said:


> great info...
> 
> I didn't look too hard at second hand or parts off snowmobiles after I abandoned the idea of a CVT... Just don't think I need it....


Most of the snowmobiles have a splined secondary and/or metric shafts. That's why I suggest the Polaris parts because it's american sizes except for the tapered clutch.


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I can machine anything needed. to make it work. 

LR.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Little Rhody said:


> Thanks for the info, I can machine anything needed. to make it work.
> 
> LR.


There ya go. One bolt down the center holds it. Could even do a split collar.


----------



## GEARS-N-GREASE (Apr 7, 2008)

the polaris/heavyduty cvt route opens alot of doors. 
they even sell "electronic reverse kits" basicly a sort of electromagnetic clutch

a few options i have been considering is using a heavier duty(with the correct rpm range) comet style cvt or matching up a electric motor to a 4 wheeler gearbox so i could get reverse without having to use a reversable motor for a trike project i am working on.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

GEARS-N-GREASE said:


> the polaris/heavyduty cvt route opens alot of doors.
> they even sell "electronic reverse kits" basicly a sort of electromagnetic clutch
> 
> a few options i have been considering is using a heavier duty(with the correct rpm range) comet style cvt or matching up a electric motor to a 4 wheeler gearbox so i could get reverse without having to use a reversable motor for a trike project i am working on.


Adding the weight and complexity of a gearbox vs. reversing the motor via. 2 wires seems like 2 staps backwards.


----------



## GEARS-N-GREASE (Apr 7, 2008)

lazzer408 said:


> Adding the weight and complexity of a gearbox vs. reversing the motor via. 2 wires seems like 2 staps backwards.


is it as simple as wiring the motor to run in reverse? if so, are higher voltage reverse switches available? i thought you had to have a motor capable of running in reverse. 

sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

GEARS-N-GREASE said:


> is it as simple as wiring the motor to run in reverse? if so, are higher voltage reverse switches available? i thought you had to have a motor capable of running in reverse.
> 
> sorry for hijacking the thread.


PM motors can run reverse by reversing the polarity. Series wound motors require reversing the field or the armature only. There are reverse contactors that can handle higher voltages. dpdt is what your looking for. Or 2 spdt.


----------

